
Ask: Who is Tara Ploughman? - Raplh
Google shows her quotes ALL over the web.  But it does not (within my googling ability anyway) give a hint who or where she actually is.  Since PG has her quotes on his website, I hoped it would be alright to ask here.
======
jgrahamc
Tara Ploughman looks to me like it's an anagram of Not Paul Graham.

~~~
pg
I'm sure it's just a coincidence...

(It turns out if you want to write one-sentence essays, you have to attribute
them to someone else.)

~~~
pg
I should add that the first person to catch this was a guy called John
Baldwin, who sent me an email about it in May 2008, but who agreed to keep it
quiet.

~~~
Raplh
If you want to kill the thread I can live with that. Or perhaps this is the
answer to the social experiment you implicitly performed.

~~~
pg
Too late for that. But it wasn't really a social experiment. I just wanted to
say something that was only one sentence, and this seemed the most convenient
way.

------
fshultz
Check out the first quote:

<http://www.paulgraham.com/quo.html>

------
icey
One of life's mysteries, evidently:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=174149>

~~~
ryanvm
Dunno but she has a Twitter page. Not sure why PG would quote such a weirdo.

<https://twitter.com/TaraPloughman>

------
jasonlbaptiste
NickB's wife.

------
monkeybusiness
You're right. It's strange to find her quotes in so many places without any
biographical information. Now I'm curious too. Combined with the fact that my
googling pride has been hurt.

